
Debian bootstrap from source code - BuuQu9hu
https://wiki.debian.org/DebianBootstrap
======
xja
Debian bootstrapping is awesome and surprisingly easy to use. I've used it in
the past to bring up a Debian install in a chroot on various otherwise
unsupported devices (mostly Android watches and phones).

~~~
BuuQu9hu
I think you were using debootstrap rather than Debian bootstrapping? They are
two quite different things.

Also: [https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile](https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile)

